# BoSe given orally to newborn kids



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

After questioning my understanding of a post on TGS referring to giving BoSe orally to newborns, I did some research online. I ran across a chart that I think can be very useful for quick reference and thought others might find it useful as well.

This chart also mentions prescription BoSe being given to newborns at the dose of 1/4 - 1/2 cc on the back of the tongue.

http://goatwisdom.proboards.com/index.c ... hread=1354

I hope the address copied alright, I'm not real good at computer :chin:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

the link looks good


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a good link, thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Your welcome :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that even if given orally it should still be dosed according to weight. 1cc per 40#


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Very helpful chart, thank you!!!


----------

